# Spectre Top & Bottom Base Layer From: Badland Packs *New for 2012*



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Spectre Top & Bottom Base Layer
From: Badland Packs
www.Badlandpacks.com



I recently was asked by Badlands to take a look at some new outerwear being introduced by Badlands this year. Knowing them for top quality backpacks, I knew that the new Spectre Top & Bottom Base Layer wear would be nothing short of top quality.
I received the clothing and was not disappointed at all. In fact I was very impressed with the quiet material used to make this base layer. To hunters quiet clothing is essential. The neck vent with quarter zip is very nice but the beard guard was awesome. I let my beard go a few days and had a cool night for 3D and found this top warm and not once did my beard get tugged. Shooting my bow was never hindered by this top and the bottoms were equally quiet and comfortable. The handy laser welded shoulder pocket is great for your phone, rangefinder or your score card. Integrated into the sleeves is a thumb hole which allows you to easily put on other layers without moving this garment. The articulated elbow design allows for easy movement without tugging on any other area of the garment even while shooting your bow.
The bottoms like the top are made of very quiet anti microbial Scent Reduction system™. The ultra waist band is very comfortable to wear and did not cut into my sides of belly. Articulated knees and ankles allow for great movement and kneeling without being uncomfortable at all. 
Overall, I was not let down by the quality or design of both the top and bottom. I look forward to wearing the Spectre top and bottom this hunting season when things turn cool. To learn more about the new line of Biothermic clothing visit www.badlandpacks.com and check out each line that when used correctly can and will keep you warm and dry in the roughest conditions.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

